# August Acquisitions



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I picked this great wool shirt jacket up yesterday fro $1.50 at a local thrift shop. Unstructured. I'd love to have something like this in linen.



It's from local high end men's shop Shaia's and made by 'Nigel's Soft', which I've never heard of.

No darts, and I'll wear it as a 4/3. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Southern Comfort (Jul 25, 2007)

I picked this up yesterday at a local clothier marked wayy down. Right now is a good time to look for VV since places are getting their fall stocks in and they want to move out the old.


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

A box from J. Press arrived today with several pairs of these enclosed: 



Made in England, 25% off.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I ordered this a couple of months ago from Panama Bob. It finally arrived from Ecuador and this is what the magical hands of Art Fawcett produced:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I went thrifting this morning for the first time in a long while, not much, but the one item I found fit me perfectly. HSM Silver Trumpeter 100% cashmere overcoat which was owned, judging by the stitched label on the inside, by the founder of the company I work for. Got it half price for $10! Definitely been worn, but certainly not worn out.










Brian


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC,
A very nice straw hat. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Brian,
An excellent find. For that price you can not go wrong. Cashmere coat will keep you warm. Tell your boss about the coat. You might become the recipient of items of clothing he does not wear any more.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks, Mac--I love it!

Brian, that's a fantastic find. Congratulations! You'll have many chances to wear it in Wisconsin.


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

*Certanly not as cheap as some, but.......*

......I picked up a pair of chocolate brown Bill's Khaki's twills for fall/winter at The Rack for $20.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

I was at the J Crew outlet store at Katy Mills mall today.

Picked up about 7 ties. Of these, several were like BB#1 repp and a few madras. 

Also I picked came away with about five belts: 1 surcingle and 4 ribbon ones.

Total was around $100. I am done shopping for a while.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Belted Cow emblematic belt, in burgundy:






​(As pictured, but with special-order brass buckle.)

EGF


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

From Brooks Brothers, bought the red wool cardigan shown in the new Fall catalog. They did not have the hunter green color version in the store yet.

At the BB outlet, picked up four BB watches (round face/gold, round/blue, square/gold, square/blue) with colored straps, marked down to $25 each from $100, and a burgandy cardigan.

Love the new OTC argyle socks in the new BB catalog, just waiting for them to be posted to the site and/or arrive at the store!


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

For our 11th anniversary, my wife bought me this (at my request) while at the Orvis outlet on the Cape (by-the-by, lots of good stuff cheap there)....

Orvis automatic field watch. Stainless steel, brushed. Leather strap (strap made in china). 20 MM lugs. Wife said she does not want me to remove band to wear with straps, but that will most likely be the case. I may look into a shell cordo strap for it. The back says it is a 20 jewel movement and water resistant to 10 ATM. I cannot seem to determine the country of origin for the movement. 1/2 price - 10% = $75.60!




























Also, while on the Cape - what else, a Cape Cod belt!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

My third tweed sport coat this summer! this time it's a harris tweed, yay! green and brown herringbone, 3B sack, narrow lapel, hooked vent as usual.




I've got check, glen plaid and herringbone. man i don't need another tweed.........


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I hit up some outlets last week and managed to score a few deals.

From J Crew, a pair of olive linen/cotton pants. They're very casual, and super lightweight. I love them. $15 or so. Should've bought the pair in white too.

From Polo, a few pairs of grey OTC socks with crests and subtle argyle patterns for 5 bucks a pop. OTC seems hard to find these days. Best score was a pair of braces - black grosgrain straps with tan tabs - $15. They had some decent looking pants for $10 (white ducs, pink oc, etc), but nothing in my size. 

Saw a couple fair isle shetlands at BB (not the outlet versions), but they were huge on me, even in size small. Bummer, as they were only 10 bucks.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

paper clip said:


>


That watch looks bigger than I expected, but I like it, especially for that price. Did they have more than one (as if I need another watch)?

I like the belt too. Looks good.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

tripreed said:


> That watch looks bigger than I expected, but I like it, especially for that price. Did they have more than one (as if I need another watch)?
> 
> I like the belt too. Looks good.


I thought that the watch was big, too, but I couldn't pass on a new automatic from a good seller at that price. Now that I have worn it for a few days, I like the size - feels "significant". IIRC, they had at least one other automatic.

Here's a link to store if you're interested...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

PC,
Happy Anniversary


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I picked this great wool shirt jacket up yesterday fro $1.50 at a local thrift shop. Unstructured. I'd love to have something like this in linen. It's from local high end men's shop Shaia's and made by 'Nigel's Soft', which I've never heard of.


Nigel's by Nathan David (?) was a line of English oriented clothing made by PBM (Pincus Brothers-Maxwell) in Philadelphia. Another one bit the dust. I think PBM is defunct, could be wrong. (Bill Blass Menswear was PBM's mainstay. Nigel's was more expensive than Blass or PBM.)

The style kind of has an Arny's look.

PRL made the style in a washed French blue coarse linen several years ago, probably other colors as well. You also might eye eBay for the same style from PRL in goat suede from several years ago. Goat suede has some lanolin left in the hide and the seam welts and edges darken, not a "dry" suede. Retailed about $900 in the late '90s or early '00s.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^You're always a fount of information, Jamgood. Thanks. It does have a bit of an Arnys look to it. It's not quite a Forestiere, but for a buck fifty I'm not complaining.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

This has been quite the week for me on purchases: Four(4) pairs of John Lobb shoes and one(1) pair of John Lobb "motorcycle" boots! Three of the shoes came with the Lobb trees and are in pristine condition. I will likely flip those I cannot use, after I spend hours and hours making them perfect. Call me crazy, but I just love detailing shoes and returning them to pristine condition. A man has got to do something, have some hobby, when he is unexpectedly retired at age 48!

I also bought a vintage pair of shoe trees that were advertised as a US 10D, but in reality were a US 10E to 10EE, which is actually my size. I was going to pair them with a pair of Crockett & Jones vintage spectators I purchased that are a US 10D and do not fit me, but a heavy pair of vintage trees like these, in my size, are hard to come by and so will grace my Barkers, which came without trees. I will purchase a pair of new C&J trees for the spectators instead.

Finally, I purchased a vintage vicuna/cashmere blend sport coat, made in England by Taylor & Lodge, Huddersfield, in a nice shade of blue. The lining may or may not have a minor repair need, if so, I will replace the lining with a nice ruby red, which I prefer anyway. I will likely flip it as well since it will probably be a bit tight on me through the shoulders. But what a coat!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ 
You retired from your old vocation and you have started new vocation. Have fun!


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

*PRL Bow Tie*

Gradually building a collection of bows. Here's the latest:






​Looking forward to pairing this with a charcoal gray pinstripe and a blue Mercer OCBD.

EGF


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Nice selection!


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

6 BB makers ties and four pairs of socks for $120 at the outlet and a $5.00 Ike Behar tie at Tj Maxx.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

LE Overstocks has harvest orange covert twills (tailored fit) in nearly every size. Great buy at 9.99.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

So much for "Austerity Month."

Displaying the kind of iron self-control I am famous for, I splurged again on the J. Press sale with some socks, a white flap pocket ocbd, and these darn shoes that somebody had to mention.

And last week I took delivery of the AE Niles from Amazon at about $100 new - not seconds.

But hey - I thrifted these ties for 75 cents each!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Fine acquisitions all, Patrick. I love the Press socks. How do you like the brogues?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Fine acquisitions all, Patrick. I love the Press socks. How do you like the brogues?


I like them so far, just around the house to see if they fit. (They do.)

I'll trot them out for their debut Friday.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Nice acquisitions. Enjoy them


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Another RL Square from Marshall's bargain bin...


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Connemara said:


> LE Overstocks has harvest orange covert twills (tailored fit) in nearly every size. Great buy at 9.99.


Bought a pair.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

jml90 said:


> Bought a pair.


I can't wait for mine.


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

At work today, someone was throwing out a Woodhouse Lynch sack blazer that was missing all but one of its buttons (the remaining one was hidden by the roll of the lapel). I asked if I could have it and my supervisors said yes. I tried it on and it fit PERFECTLY! Well, the sleeves were a bit long, but I can fix that myself.
It has no shoulder padding, upper welt and lower patch pockets, and was made by Corbin. The canvas situation is rather wierd. There is no fusing, but it is not a full canvas. The canvas goes all the way down, but the pocket patch areas are for the most part uncanvassed. A few stains here and there, but I am not complaining.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

jml90 said:


> Bought a pair.


So did I! A tad worried about the "tailored" fit...I don't have a tailored body.

JB


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> So did I! A tad worried about the "tailored" fit...I don't have a tailored body.
> 
> JB


Me neither, but judging from everyones grievances with "slim" fits we should be okay.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

WWII MKVII gas mask bag, unissued


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

No mask?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

No mask. Issued separately, I believe, but of no interest to me regardless.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

AlanC said:


> No mask. Issued separately, I believe, but of no interest to me regardless.


My mom gave me a gas mask. It's really creepy, and I like it for that reason.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

J. Press charcoal Pressidential suit.
J. Press irish poplin burgundy rep tie
J. Press navy dot tie
J. Press blue stripe broadcloth bd.

My first purchase at Press. I was very pleased.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> So much for "Austerity Month."
> 
> Displaying the kind of iron self-control I am famous for, I splurged again on the J. Press sale with some socks, a white flap pocket ocbd, and these darn shoes that somebody had to mention.
> 
> ...


Love those suede brogues! What are they?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Love those suede brogues! What are they?


Here's the link, but, alas, the sale appears to be over.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

It may be 80 degrees, but I sure feel cozy in this J. Press coat that was delivered today. The fabric is just phenomenal...hand woven in Donegal, it's a 60% wool/35% kid mohair/5% cashmere blend. All it needs is a touch of waist suppression and I'll be ready to go.

Check out the hook vent!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

where did you get it, conn?


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Untilted said:


> where did you get it, conn?


Bought it from a member of SF.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

*John Lobb "John Lobb" shoes?*

Deleted by popular, um, objection?


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

whomewhat said:


> I just received these John Lobb shoes, including trees, and I like them very much, but am confused about a couple of things. First, on the inside where we normally find the model name and last, I found the model name and last (8000), only the model name is John Lobb 2002? Is this one of those limited edition shoes that they only make one year? Also, the Lobb trees are a much darker and a nicer color than the usual light colored trees, something I have also seen in limited edition shoes? In any event, they are quite nice.


Great looking shoes!

Yor are right, They are limited edition.
Here is the same one in different color.

https://www.oldvic.jp/items/index.php?shori=view&i=0100013


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Insuffiently trad.


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

whomewhat said:


> Wow, that was a stroke of good luck. I also noticed that the sole is stamped with the number "23," which does not correlate to the size at all? Is that part of the limited edition numbering, number 23 maybe? Thanks for the great information.


You are really lucky man! 
Yes, that is the limited edition numbering. Every limited edition lobb has serial number marked on the sole.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

whomewhat said:


> I just received these John Lobb shoes _[...]_ In any event, they are quite nice.


Perhaps, but not the least bit Trad.

EGF


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

whomewhat said:


> I just received these John Lobb shoes, including trees, and I like them very much, but am confused about a couple of things. First, on the inside where we normally find the model name and last, I found the model name and last (8000), only the model name is John Lobb 2002? Is this one of those limited edition shoes that they only make one year? Also, the Lobb trees are a much darker and a nicer color than the usual light colored trees, something I have also seen in limited edition shoes? In any event, they are quite nice.


Wrong forum, perhaps? I don't know that anybody would really consider those 'trad', or close to it even. Not criticizing, just curious. Interesting shoes, nonetheless.

_edit: oops, missed egadfly's post_


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Southwick sack from the thrift thread:

How to disarm your opponent armed only with an overripe banana, an unopened block of Monterey jack cheese, and a sack suit:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
You are ready for your job interview. (two winks)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A couple of things yesterday I plan on keeping, a Corbin v-neck sweater vest (cotton and lightweight), and a vintage Brooks Brothers tie made of hand woven silk from India. It has great texture and is super soft. Flanking the garments are a few of the books I grabbed, a nice reading set of Freeman's _Lee's Lieutenants_ (3 vols), a first of Florence King's _Southern Ladies and Gentlemen_ and a volume of _Wodehouse On Crime_ (selected short stories).


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

The shirt was actually acquired in July, but who's counting? RL blackwatch (ish?), lightweight cotton, thrifted. The pattern says "winter" to me, but it's nice and light so it's wonderful for the heat of summer. Just yesterday I received the red Dooney & Bourke wool surcingle from eBay. At $9.60 shipped, a steal.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

I got those LE orange cavalry twills today. Man are they awesome. Flat front, perfect fit, 2" cuffs...I'm in heaven.

This is probably the best $9.99 I've ever spent.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Conne, let's see a photo of those trou! They looked a bit too orange for my taste (as opposed to a rust color), but I know that online catalog photos can deceive.

------------------------

Ordered a bunch of basics/accessory-type items from LE. Items I felt were pretty well priced and often sold out in my size by the time they hit overstocks. These came today:










my first cotton patterned squares. made in china. edges are sewn, not rolled. what did I expect for $18? nice box, though! I figure them for spring/summer use. other than plain white linen ones, I have silk paisley designs which I like for fall/winter.










cashmere-lined brown leather gloves. my go-to winter glove for work/dress-up. I usually get the BB ones for Christmas from my in-laws, but I guess I wasn't that good this year!:icon_smile_wink: At $45, these seem quite nice (phillipines made), and came in XL, which is usually hard for me to find.










a very nice quality plain heather gray crewneck sweatshirt. the anti-nike sweatshirt. no brands or labels except the one inside the neck! very soft fleece inside. I like the LE because I can get a Tall.

On backorder, to arrive late August:

owl tie - fairly unique in the fowl emblematic world! I ordered the dark green.

Navy surcingle belt, olive surcingle belt and black polar fleece gloves.

Good day all!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
You broke the budget! Business must be good! Enjoy wearing your new acquisitions (winks)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I really like the LE owl emblematic, PC.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

paper clip said:


> cashmere-lined brown leather gloves. my go-to winter glove for work/dress-up. I usually get the BB ones for Christmas from my in-laws, but I guess I wasn't that good this year!:icon_smile_wink: At $45, these seem quite nice (phillipines made), and came in XL, which is usually hard for me to find.


Nice gloves.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> How to disarm your opponent armed only with an overripe banana, an unopened block of Monterey jack cheese, and a sack suit...


Please let us know when the 16-ton weight is ready to fall on your head.

DocD


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

To fulfill my fall coat needs, I got this Southwick 3/2 Sack in the Side Vented Miles Cut at STP

Featured fresh out of the box here with 
Pink& White PRL Uni Stripe OCBD
Gold BB with White & Navy #1 Stripe
Khaki Bills M1 in Twill
Brown LE Tassel Loafers









I think I am going to get the waist taken in and maybe 1/2 inch of the sleeves.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just picked up a new Hickey Freeman shawl lapel tuxedo. Fits perfectly off the rack, just need to hem the pants and have the buttons sewn on the sleeves. 

Looking forward to taking it out for a spin!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Good acquisition! Post picture after alterations


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Mac, I'll try to remember to do that once I've finished up moving all my stuff into my new house for the year. 

I'm also in the market for a pair of formal shoes - does anyone have experience with the BB plaintoe bals?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Good luck with the move. Are you a student?


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

charles tyrwhitt shirt for 4 bucks (not exactly the traddest acquisition, i know), plus a pink ocbd from ll bean and a grey bb polo.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Brooks Brothes white dress shirt with tab collars:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
I thought you would only wear OCBD in a dress shirt


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Nah. I like tab collar and club collar too. 

The guy in my avatar is actually wearing a point collar.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

*ebay skore!*

I hate to gloat (not really :icon_smile_wink but I just took delivery of TWO pair of Bills "Authentic" button-fly khakis M1 for, get this, $22.49 SHIPPED! Winning bids were $5.50 and $0.99, respectively!

They are already hemmed and too short at that, but here are two more Bills shorts for me! WOO HOO!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Pictures do not lie. Your are tall and thin.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

BB seersucker sack, plain front, big cuffs, the whole megilla, from eBay.

Now all we need is some summer to go with it.

(Crummy photo from the listing)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> Now all we need is some summer to go with it.


You're welcome to have 20-25 degrees of ours right now.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Pictures do not lie. Your are tall and thin.


excellent detective work, Uncle!


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Made in USA J&M wingers $7.99


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Southwick herringbone pattern light tweed 3-piece sack suit, spectacular shoulders (should I say dream trad shouders?), bigass cuffs on the flat front trousers.

Coat is a bit too long, need to get it shortened. The waist also needs to be taken in somewhat. Can't wait until it gets cold. The beautiful thing is that the vest and the trousers can be worn as odd vest and odd trousers as well since they are full of patterns.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

AlanC said:


> You're welcome to have 20-25 degrees of ours right now.


that's for sure.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
That is a good looking suit


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

NOS Nettleton tassels:



















I'll post better pics when they get here. :aportnoy:


----------



## philm (Jun 17, 2007)

egadfly said:


> Gradually building a collection of bows. Here's the latest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you getting your bows? I have one from Vermont Beau Ties which seems to be high quality, but want to buy more, especially paisley's and stripes.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a pair of LL Bean Rustic penny loafers on order.

Brian


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> NOS Nettleton tassels:


Wow, those are beautiful! Good score!

TT:teacha:


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Went on a pocket square binge this month bought 13 8 of them arrived today
Green paisley from RL

And 7 vintage "pastel" linens


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Oxxford charcoal gray blazer
Oxxford charcoal gray calvary twill trousers
Brooks Brothers light gray tropical wool trousers
Allen-Edmonds "Stanford" brown suede chukka boots
Allen-Edmonds "Castine" tan driving mocs
Allen-Edmonds "Walden" merlot loafers
Claudio Marinetti 7-fold tie
Polo Ralph Lauren ancient madder tie
Paul Stuart green paisley tie
Paul Stuart green with tan and gold neat tie
Brioni abstract pattern in reds, yellow, blues and black tie
Brioni dark crimson jacquard and midnight blue tie
Brooks Brothers navy, purple and gold broken-snaffle-bit tie
Talbott Best of Class gold and chocolate woven tie
Rivety of Boston brown/red floral all-wool tie (looks like ancient madder)
6 different scarf-print ties, misc. makers 
Trafalgar box-cloth braces, blue and burgundy
Trafalgar box-cloth braces, gray, blue and gold


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

got my LE owl tie today. in green.



sadly - hand made in china. 

oh well. otherwise, tie looks fine.


----------



## Dead Man's Tweed (Aug 10, 2007)

Southwick charcoal grey suit (Dorset model)
Seersucker navy blue flat front trousers from O'Connells
Barker Black Ltd. cognac brogues with skull-and-bones motif (sorry, couldn't resist) :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Bespoke three-piece 3/2 sack suit in charcoal herringbone wool/cashmere blend, with a center vent and flat-front trousers with 1.75" cuffs. I'll post pictures soon.

5 original oxford button-down shirts from LE, in the following colors/patterns:
Light blue with white and yellow stripes ($6.49),
Orange ($14.99),
Green university stripe ($6.49),
Gray ($6.49),
Blue and yellow tattersall ($6.49).

3 blue tailored-fit OCBDs from LE ($12.50 each),
1 French blue tailored-fit OCBD from LE ($12.50),
1 dark pink tailored-fit Hyde Park OCBD from LE ($19.99).

2 LE grosgrain belts ($6.99 each).

1 pair of Levi's 501 shrink-to-fit blue jeans ($33).

2 pairs of Converse Chuck Taylors ($10 each).


The following items will show up soon in the thrift exchange thread:

Oxxford 3/2 sack odd jacket in gray prince of wales check.
LE 2-button sack odd jacket in fine gray herringbone.
J. Press olive pincord 3/2 sack odd jacket.
Abercrombie & Fitch 3/2 sack brown seersucker odd jacket.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Thrifted these vintage Florsheim longwings. They're a bit snug on me; I'm hoping they'll stretch a bit with wear. If not, I'll try to flip them.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

paper clip said:


> got my LE owl tie today. in green.
> 
> sadly - hand made in china.


That's disappointing. All my previous exposure to LE ties is that they were made in USA. I wonder if they've ceased US production of ties altogether. Still, the tie is quite handsome.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I once passed off a joint and didn't even know it, BUT as soon as my hands picked up the LE owl tie that arrived today, I knew something was bad wrong. China, it's easy to tell. Although truth be told it's probably a higher quality silk or something, the hand is much nicer than anything else I've held from LE _or_ Press for that matter, who also use cheap silk in my opinion. Same can be seen with JCREW outlet ties or current ROOSTER offerings. I have a couple and have noticed the silk gets a bad case of the fuzzies after only a couple wearings.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^ Robert and Randy make the best ties I generally wear. Nice heavy weight silk and a soft hand and body. Some of the Hanauer wovens, particularly the emblematics are a little too heavy and loosley woven, thus prone to fraying, though.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I forgot to mention this awesome Beatles tie I picked up last week.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^Friend, will you wear it around your neck?


__________________________________________________________

I just remembered who else makes a really nice tie--POLO. That's right, worth every penny when reduced to aprox half. If the throat was a little more beefy I'd even pay a bit more. Of course, if the throat was beefier, the knot would look like crap when paired with those thin collared button downs. I guess you're supposed to buy it as a packaged deal. I would too, if I was more sexy. Really tall and thin and all. But at this time I'm not interested in looking like a teather ball, strung up to some pole. That's what I think I'd look like with a really skinny tie and puny collared shirt--I could be wrong though.

Of course how could I forget Brooks ties. Not beefy at the throat in the least but boy do they tie up swell. A really nice knot each and every time. I don't know how they do it. The width is highly variable, though. I have some that are damn near 4" wide and they're not 70's models.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Andy Roo said:


> Bespoke three-piece 3/2 sack suit in charcoal herringbone wool/cashmere blend, with a center vent and flat-front trousers with 1.75" cuffs. I'll post pictures soon.
> 
> 5 original oxford button-down shirts from LE, in the following colors/patterns:
> Light blue with white and yellow stripes ($6.49),
> ...


Wow, a bespoke suit. Nice.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Untilted said:


> Wow, a bespoke suit. Nice.


Yep. I needed one good suit for med school interviews, and I happened to be in Seoul for two weeks, so I went ahead and commissioned one from the tailor who made my first tweed.

I paid $480 for it, and the tailor gave me a free necktie. :aportnoy:

My camera's not working right now, so I guess it will be a little while until I can get pictures up.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Byford cashmere v-neck sweater, made in England.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Please post picture. How many ply?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

It's a true camel color. I have no idea what ply it is, nor how to determine that. It seems quite nice, though. I paid $4.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

It's a true camel color. I have no idea what ply it is, nor how to determine that. It seems quite nice, though. I paid $4.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Thank you for posting. You did very well. In order to buy today a good quality cashmere sweater you would need to add two zeros to your purchase price.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Got four more pocket square today from Chorse123 also "won" (ebay) a pair of Facconable moc toes for $20 and Florsheim Kenmoor plain toes for $30.
My order from LE should be arriving today or tomorrow aswell Marine red chinos, "Vintage Khakis", faux shearling gloves, and a yellow silk knit tie.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

AlanC said:


> That's disappointing. All my previous exposure to LE ties is that they were made in USA. I wonder if they've ceased US production of ties altogether. Still, the tie is quite handsome.


I concur on all points. I went back to the listing of the tie, and there is no indication it is made in china.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> I just remembered who else makes a really nice tie--POLO. That's right, worth every penny when reduced to aprox half.
> 
> Of course how could I forget Brooks ties. Not beefy at the throat in the least but boy do they tie up swell. A really nice knot each and every time. I don't know how they do it. The width is highly variable, though. I have some that are damn near 4" wide and they're not 70's models.


I agree on both counts. Syms always has Polo ties at most $30. Often $20 and sometimes less on sale. Great heft to them.

Brooks is not quite as hefty, but they do tie nicely, and they always have the classic stripes and patterns.

LE Owl tie did feel a bit heftier than my other LEs. Perhaps as a result of being a stitched emblematic, the fabric or lining probably is a bit sturdier to hold all the thread.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Going out with a bang. Two packages arrived today from eBay: a Brooks Brothers oiled cotton jacket w/ corduroy collar and detachable hood, blackwatch pattern. Ought to be nice for those cool, rainy fall days ahead. Also received a pair of Sears Wonderlite longwings, in nearly new condition. They look like they've been worn once or twice, and not long at that. Can anybody tell me anything about them? I also picked up a pair of soft, wide-wale Brooks cords while thrifting last weekend.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice haul. The Sears longwings were made by Florsheim, I believe.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Good stuff, WNH! Nifty 'wings!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

whn
I like a long wing blucher oxford shoes. Good hunting and enjoy wearing. Are the shoes 12 D size?


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Today arrived a pair of Facconable black moc toes and Florsheim Royal Imperial plain toe bluchers in brown pebble.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

a vintage j.press oxford sport shirt. pretty tasteful pattern, huh?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Nice haul. The Sears longwings were made by Florsheim, I believe.


Thanks, and good to know. There used to be a Florsheim factory where I currently live (Kirksville, MO). I have stumbled across a couple of pairs of great condition shoes, some NOS (or would that be deadstock? What's the difference?), at a consignment shop that I'm guessing a few people hoarded before the factory closed. I'm always hoping to find a pair in my size, but no luck so far. I work with a woman whose father worked at the factory, and I've been considering trying to track down a few pairs through him, but something about that seems almost rude.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> whn
> I like a long wing blucher oxford shoes. Good hunting and enjoy wearing. Are the shoes 12 D size?


Indeed they are 12Ds. I've got (relatively) large feet.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

jml90 said:


> Florsheim Royal Imperial plain toe bluchers in brown pebble.


I really like the Florsheim pebble grain imperials - even though they are currently made in India. I have them in my ebay search queue. I like the plain and the wing tips.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

wnh said:


> Thanks, and good to know. There used to be a Florsheim factory where I currently live (Kirksville, MO). I have stumbled across a couple of pairs of great condition shoes, some NOS (or would that be deadstock? What's the difference?), at a consignment shop that I'm guessing a few people hoarded before the factory closed. I'm always hoping to find a pair in my size, but no luck so far. I work with a woman whose father worked at the factory, and I've been considering trying to track down a few pairs through him, but something about that seems almost rude.


 ^
If done in the appropriate manner it would be very acceptable. No harm trying


----------



## 2.mark (Jul 12, 2006)

My prize August acquisitions: Cheaney Shell Cordovan bluchers, and a pair of shell Alden 563 tassel loafers. 

..Mark


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

paper clip said:


> I really like the Florsheim pebble grain imperials - even though they are currently made in India. I have them in my ebay search queue. I like the plain and the wing tips.


These are the old US made ones.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

2.mark said:


> My prize August acquisitions: Cheaney Shell Cordovan bluchers, and a pair of shell Alden 563 tassel loafers.
> 
> ..Mark


 ^
Wonderful acquisitions! Enjoy wearing them


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

My Bean Rustic penny loafers arrived today, they are even nicer than I imagined.

Brian


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Allen Edmonds, made in the 1950's.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

^^Excellent AEs, Connemara! Where did you find those?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

vwguy said:


> My Bean Rustic penny loafers arrived today, they are even nicer than I imagined.
> 
> Brian


Bri, what came of the size conundrum?

JB


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Joe Tradly said:


> Bri, what came of the size conundrum?
> 
> JB


The 10s fit better than 9.5 in my case. The 10s are still snug on the sides, but as you mentioned, they will form to my foot over time. The only thing I don't like about them is the 3/4 length insoles, but that is so minor I can overlook it.

Brian


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Connemara, those AEs are seriously cool. :thumbs-up:


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Connemara, those AEs are seriously cool. :thumbs-up:


Indeed they are.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys! The only thing that worries is me is that the heel leather is cracked and frayed. I might contact AE to see if they can patch 'em up.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, be careful about that. I had some vintage Nettletons that appeared to be in perfect shape, but I had a shoehorn slip one day and it ripped a gash in the leather. I think it was just dry rot. I had to toss the shoes, and was crushed because I liked them so well.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

connemara,
Those AE are beautiful shoes


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

philm said:


> Where are you getting your bows? I have one from Vermont Beau Ties which seems to be high quality, but want to buy more, especially paisley's and stripes.


Sorry for the delay -- I've been on vacation. I like Hanauer's bows best, though I've ebayed a couple of B2 and PRL ties, and they are fine.

EGF


----------

